# شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج



## jim_halim (14 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

هل تعبت من البحث عن برامج خرائط الاقمار الصناعية
وتريد رؤية صورة واضحة لمنزلك من الفضاء
وهل تعبت من البحث عن كراكات هذه البرامج
وهل تشتكي من بطء تحميلها
نعممممممممم
اذا اليك الحل
وهو عبارة عن موقع سيغنيك عن كل هذه المشاكل
ففى هذا الموقع يتم العمل باقوي قواعد بيانات للاقمار الصناعية
وهما google و microsoft
الموقع يمتاز بدقة ووضوح الصور
سرعته العالية
ندرة الاماكن المحجوبة
به امكانيات اخرى كثيرة كخرائط النجوم وغيرها
الموقع مجاني ولايحتاج الي تسجيل او تفعيل

عنوان الموقع : http://www.flashearth.com/

واليكم بعض الصور




























----------------------------------

الموضوع منقول


----------



## mr.hima (14 فبراير 2007)

اية الحلاوة دى بس ,,,,,,,,, روح يا شيخ ,,,,,,وتعالي بسرعة بحجات تانية جميلة زى كدة
Thanks


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

ايه الحلاوة دى يا جيم 
ربنا يباركك و ينور لك طريقك بنور المسيح 
شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير يا مان​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

جميل خالص خالص

لولا الملامة كنت وريتلكم صورة بيتنا :yahoo:​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

_كنت فعلا بدور على البرنامج ده _
_مرسى كتتتتتير يا باشا _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

جميل  جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خالص مالص 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rammrommm (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

*موضوع هايل يا جميل بس تحميل الموقع تقيل برضه
بس لو عايز فعلا صورة اوضح انا ممكن ارفعكل (Google earth) باخر تحديث ليه​*


----------



## makram (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شاهد منزلك و أى مكان في العالم بدون برامج*

ايه الحلاوة دى يا جيم 
ربنا يباركك و ينور لك طريقك بنور المسيح 
شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير يا مان​
​


----------



## الخجول (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا على موقع الحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------

